# Cocoa's babies!



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is she done? With only 2???!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Boy is black. Girl is spotted


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

WHAT! ONLY 2!? I don't believe it. Are you serious? But she was huge! Wow Cocoa your corn fed. Lol


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

There was only two in there??? No way!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well you told me you liked black goats! Cute little kiddies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol. But the blacks are all boys! I can't believe only 2 but sure can't feel any more bouncing her


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Boy...he's got a cool spot


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Girl


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I think she was swallowing air to look bigger!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well he has a moonspot!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Both of them are cute as the dickens, but I love the little girls markings! I can't believe Cocoa only had two, though! I thought for sure triplets - possibly even quads.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are both cute  That doeling is adorable with that cute spot on her nose!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations, cute babies!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

New pic of Cocoa and babies. Now you can see why she only had 2...they are half grown already!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Very cute


----------

